# Puffy Twists?  What Kind of Hair?



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 26, 2012)

I found this cute hairstyle (puffy twists) and am interested to know what kind of hair is being used?  Anyone have an idea?

How much do you think it should cost to have this style done?

I'm guessing it would last 6 - 8 weeks?

Thoughts?

















Update:
I spoke to Lisa from Afrigenix salon who answered my questions about this style.  The special is $88 for the install and $50 for the hair.  This styles uses 5 packs of hair.  They use toyokalon hair not  kanekalon hair which is supposedly more lightweight.  

The style takes 2 hours to install.  If you want the twists smaller, that is an additional $50.  The install time will of course increase for smaller twists.  The special only applies to these puffy twists, so if you go too much smaller, it will look like kinky twists (and the $88 special price will not apply).

If you need your hair washed, that is an additional cost.  To keep costs moderate, arrive with you hair already washed and detangled.  You can, but are not required to, blow out your natural hair before you arrive.

The style can last for 12 weeks if you come in for touch ups (i.e., to have the hairline or nape touched up).

ETA:  I stopped by the salon to see the Havana Twists in person.  They are lightweight (toyokalon fiber) and they are large.  The stylist had in medium sized twists and mentioned that the Havana Twist style is 28 twists or less.  For my hair she suggested 24 twists or 28 twists but done a bit smaller than those in the photo.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not of any help. But those are really cute.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jan 27, 2012)

My Sister did this on my cousins hair by accident but soon changed it back to a regular twist. She was using Kanekalon and Human hair blend (I think the brand was Model Model Human hair blend) and the brand I'm not sure sorry  I know that is was beautiful but that not the look my cousin was going for.It was a  total fluke I wish she would have kept going.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

I like this style... a lot!  I'm about to go asking around.  Not only is it cute, but taking it out won't take long at all!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 27, 2012)

They are beautiful!!! I want some!!!


----------



## BookGal84 (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks like Nafy Puffy Twist Hair. Check out this link from BHM:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/topic310547_page3.html (Scroll down a bit.)

I think it's sold on Ebay.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

BookGal84 said:


> It looks like Nafy Puffy Twist Hair. Check out this link from BHM:
> 
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/topic310547_page3.html (Scroll down a bit.)
> 
> I think it's sold on Ebay.



I am amazed by how cheap it is!  $9.99 for one pack that's 16-18 inches?? am I reading this correctly??  

http://nafycollection.ecrater.com/p/8258322/afro-puffy-twist

I am going to find out how much an install costs this weekend


----------



## Rei (Jan 27, 2012)

oh my god I am ordering like 10 packs of this when I find it


----------



## kupenda (Jan 27, 2012)

Those twists are absolutely gorgeous! Geez I want some

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG I love these!!!!  This is how I want my twists to look.  I've been looking for pics everywhere and  haven't found any.  I also check youtube vids and the person that got me wanting the big twists was this lady....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRZ3...xt=C31d6a7aUDOEgsToPDskJPb1pWA1Yzx1iRICu5MSWv

I think she used Marley hair.  I hope to have the patience to try these one day.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 27, 2012)

isawstars said:


> I am amazed by how cheap it is!  $9.99 for one pack that's 16-18 inches?? am I reading this correctly??
> 
> http://nafycollection.ecrater.com/p/8258322/afro-puffy-twist
> 
> I am going to find out how much an install costs this weekend



contacted this seller last year via email..they ran me in circles over when they would have product in color I desired, then never got back to me after several attempts to purchase.

Very bummed, disappointed...

Just FYI

If yall find someone who follows through pleae let me know..  I'd love to sport some twist this spring...


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

JFemme said:


> contacted this seller last year via email..they ran me in circles over when they would have product in color I desired, then never got back to me after several attempts to purchase.
> 
> Very bummed, disappointed...
> 
> ...



wow... I hate that happened to you  thanks for sharing.  I guess I will resort to an ebay sellor instead.  But I might check my local BSS.  I will let you know my findings for sure!  I hope to get twists soon because I need a break from my hair.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 27, 2012)

JFemme said:


> contacted this seller last year via email..they ran me in circles over when they would have product in color I desired, then never got back to me after several attempts to purchase.
> 
> Very bummed, disappointed...
> 
> ...


Me too.  I'm trying to get my twist game right before summer gets here.  I've never put twists in with added hair so I've been watching yt videos.  I don't think I can do it yet though.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jan 27, 2012)

This might help.

http://hairscapades.com/2012/01/23/afro-puffy-twists-a-protective-a-style-in-review/

Eta: the salon that did the style in your pics was Afrigenix (on the pic) and the hair might have been Nafy Afro Twist hair. Cute style!

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnlswc54Z1qe5e71o1_500.jpg


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 27, 2012)

I would love to get that cracking with my own natural hair. I bet that produces an amazing twist out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 27, 2012)

So cute! Any tutorials?


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jan 27, 2012)

I LOVE that style!! I need to do this.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 27, 2012)

...it looks like 'Marley' or 'Puffy Screw' kanekalon hair combed out then twisted to me.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have found my next hair style. I just have to find someone to do it.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

I just checked one shop... If I bring the hair it will cost $160 and it takes only 4 hours. thats too expensive IMO. I showed her the same pictures that the OP posted. I am going to drive down the street and see what their rates are.

Is anyone else surprised about the price? Or am I just cheap?

 ETA shop #2 says $120.  I am getting jealous of those in new york who can get it done for $90.  I am going to one more place. if I cant find someone to do it less, I might try to do this myself....


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 27, 2012)

isawstars said:


> I just checked one shop... If I bring the hair it will cost $160 and it takes only 4 hours. thats too expensive IMO. I showed her the same pictures that the OP posted. I am going to drive down the street and see what their rates are.
> 
> Is anyone else surprised about the price? Or am I just cheap?


 

That price is ridiculously high!!  Have you ever thought of trying to do them yourself?  It really isn't that hard to do.  Attaching the extension hair is the trickiest part then everything else is a breeze.  I do my own twists


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2012)

isawstars said:


> I just checked one shop... If I bring the hair it will cost $160 and it takes only 4 hours. thats too expensive IMO. I showed her the same pictures that the OP posted. I am going to drive down the street and see what their rates are.
> 
> Is anyone else surprised about the price? Or am I just cheap?


 
I am not surprised by the price but I am surprised it would take her 4 hours. 4 hrs @ $160 is the standard price where I live. I would think this style would only take 2 hours, 2.5 max because of the size. 

My regular kinky twists install takes 4 hours and they are $180.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in love with that style!


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 27, 2012)

i have twisted my hair that big using Marley braid in my profile pic i am wearing my hair in short fluffy twist it takes a lot of hair  maybe 60-70 dollars worth i think i used almost 10 packs when i did them that long.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 27, 2012)

danniegirl SUPER cute! Where did you buy the hair from?


----------



## allmundjoi (Jan 27, 2012)

danniegirl that is cute!


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

Salon #3 said she'd do it for $100 if I bring my own hair.  She was in awe by how large the twists were in the photo and suggested a size slightly smaller.  She actually twisted my hair so I'd see what it would look like a lil smaller!  If I get these I will definitely go slightly smaller because of how heavy it felt.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ A friend said the same thing, that the large twists in the photo were a bit "too fabulous" for everyday wear and should be smaller.

Afrogenix will do them for $88 + the cost of the hair + tax.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 27, 2012)

I did a similar style last summer. I actually just found the hair in my room (Marley) and started twisting it on a free day. It didn't take long and was easy to do-- and I'm awful at styling. When it came time to take them out, I just untwisted them partially for a huge twist out and took them out completely a week or two later.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 27, 2012)

naturalmanenyc are you going to get yours done at afrogenix?  if there was one in my area I would. 


Does anyone know if Marley hair is light weight?


----------



## Baggettcindy (Jan 27, 2012)

I love those pics!!!! I am going to try and do that to my hair!!!  I keep my twists thinner than the ones in the pic, but I think I am going to thicken them up especially after my hair grows more.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 27, 2012)

isawstars

I called but have not yet been able to speak with anyone at this salon about an appointment.  I like the style but need to see if they can be done a bit smaller.


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 27, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @danniegirl SUPER cute! Where did you buy the hair from?



its regular marley braid i got it from my local BSS  the only thing it took a lot of hair the packs hair cost either 5.99 or 6.99 a pack they have chepier hair but its just not that full or as kinky as the expensive brand.

here is the video that inspired me i wanted it short and fluffy looking like the first girl but the kinky hair just wouldnt do it, i think it was to heavy but i like the style i got and the secound time it ended up looking just like the op pic i just had to use more hair and make the braids longer and parts bigger.  i wish i had pics 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG4_J_G0Ho&feature=related


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2012)

Lucky you my regular twists takes 12 hours. 


			
				faithVA said:
			
		

> I am not surprised by the price but I am surprised it would take her 4 hours. 4 hrs @ $160 is the standard price where I live. I would think this style would only take 2 hours, 2.5 max because of the size.
> 
> My regular kinky twists install takes 4 hours and they are $180.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 28, 2012)

isawstars said:


> @naturalmanenyc are you going to get yours done at afrogenix? if there was one in my area I would.
> 
> 
> *Does anyone know if Marley hair is light weight*?


 

It can get a little heavy after about 5 packs.  The afro kinky (or puffy screw)hair is definitely lighter...I think becuase it isn't as dense.


Afro Kinky:






Marley braid:


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 28, 2012)

Update posted in original post.  
This style is $88 + $50 for the hair at the salon noted in the photos.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty style.... I think I will try with the Sally's hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, this style may not work for me.  DH does not like it, not this size at least.  To get the puffy twist small enough to fit my face (and so as not to damage my fine strands) would mean the the $88 special ($188 with the hair & smaller twists) would not apply.

I just cannot justify paying $300 for a braided hairstyle - not even one that I will only keep in for 8 - 9 weeks.  My last braided style (crochet curly twists) was $150 and stayed in for about 9 weeks.

I may go in for a consultation just to see how the larger twists look with my face.  I really do think it's a cute style.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

[USER=288970 said:
			
		

> Phaer[/USER];15151859]Lucky you my regular twists takes 12 hours.


 
Were you doing them yourself? Or is your hair just really long?

I can do my own in about 7 hours. But those are the medium size twists. 

I can probably do the ones the OP is looking at in 4 hours. But doing them myself they won't look as neat. At that size they really have to be done well.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive got yarn braids in right now. I'll.hive my hair a break then try these twists. I'm a little confident now seeing I fir my own yarn braids.  

I have a small face. So I don't want a full head. I would look like a lion..I would probably to my parts big.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 30, 2012)

naturalmanenyc I changed my mind about the twists too.

I cancelled my appointment.  Although the braider said she'd do them smaller, it still felt heavy and I am terrified of the weight of the twists causing breakage or stress to my hair follicles.

I hope someone here ends up doing these Havana twists! I want to see pictures if so!


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone try this style naturally on type 4 hair? I wonder how long the hair would have to be.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 31, 2012)

isawstars

I went to the salon and the stylist was wearing a smaller version of these "Havana Twists" installed.  Her style had well more than 28 twists and they were a bit smaller than those in the photo.

I put 25 twists in my own hair just to see what it would look like (she suggested only 24 Havana twists for my head) and I realized that this is not a style that will work for me, not the large size at least.   I do like the puffy twists, but just not with the rough feeling toyokalon hair.  I may still get puffy twists done though, smaller and with different hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svkTmZ8TcBk
How to tell the difference between 100% Kanekalon and 100% Synthetic braid fibers (Toyokalon)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm gonna do mine like hers.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bVxkjHTFuw&feature=BFa&list=HL1328053792&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 31, 2012)

I came across this picture a week ago or so when I was looking at google images for two strand twist pictures. I thought it was her real hair in that picture. I was thinking about how I can't wait for my hair to get that long and thick to do twists like that.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG! I want that style and I want it NOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Phaer (Feb 4, 2012)

My hair is not long at all,  it is thick. When I do them myself it takes 12 hrs. I went to the braid shop yesterday at 11 am and didn't finish until 7:30 pm. I had two braiders working on my head. I am longing for long hair, but I really don't know if I can handle it.



faithVA said:


> Were you doing them yourself? Or is your hair just really long?
> 
> I can do my own in about 7 hours. But those are the medium size twists.
> 
> I can probably do the ones the OP is looking at in 4 hours. But doing them myself they won't look as neat. At that size they really have to be done well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 4, 2012)

I got my install today, Kinky Twists instead of Havana Twists, and it took 5 hours.  I filmed it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYXcsarYuoo

I have 103 twists while the Havana Twists style would have been 24 - 28 twists at most (2 hour install).

I could never do a style that took 12 hours, shoot, even 5 hours felt like a lot to me.


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 4, 2012)

oooh I love those twists. My twists were puffy like this but not as big. I will do these myself and posts pics. Thanks OP!.


----------



## isawstars (Feb 6, 2012)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I got my install today, Kinky Twists instead of Havana Twists, and it took 5 hours.  I filmed it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYXcsarYuoo
> 
> I have 103 twists while the Havana Twists style would have been 24 - 28 twists at most (2 hour install).
> 
> I could never do a style that took 12 hours, shoot, even 5 hours felt like a lot to me.



naturalmanenyc 

They look great!  How do they feel so far? Heavy at all? Itchy? I think I'm just going to get senegalese twists but request for them to be larger.

This will be my first time getting braids/twists with natural hair.  How did you prep your hair?  In the beginning of the video you said you stretched your hair... what method did you use?  Banding? or the tension-blow drying method?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 6, 2012)

isawstars

Thanks!  I really like how they came out.  I was worried for a little while though.  It was looking kind of jacked up at first as you can see in the video.

No, the kinky twists are not heavy at all and they are not itchy.  I rinsed the extension hair in vinegar and water to remove the alkaline coating and then let the hair dry overnight.  Of course, for the last section (12 twists) when we ran out of hair, I did not get to vinegar rinse that section.  It's not itchy though.  I've heard that the alkaline base causes the hair to itch when installed.  I have not found that to be true, not yet at least.

I think they may feel heavy when I wash them since the weight of the water will make them heavy.  But that's temporary.  The same thing happened with my crochet braids (two strand twisted style).  It was really heavy while wet, but fine when dry.  I will bump that post.  I thought I was gonna be found dead in the shower from wearing too much weave.erplexed  I had no idea it would be so heavy while wet.  DH has mentioned how heavy his hair gets when wet (waist length locks) but I never paid much attention until I experienced it.

To prep my hair, I washed and deep conditioned (normal routine) and then put it in two plaits (think pigtails).  I wore it in a bun for work but then at night put the two pigtails back in to keep my hair stretched.  You can go with blown out hair.  Some people arrived with straight hair to get their braids.  The first braider tried to blow out my hair (root to tip) but I snapped at her so fast that she backed off of that idea and just braided my hair curly.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

I recently saw these somewhere online too. They're GORGEOUS. Thanks for giving us all the info on it!


----------



## felic1 (Apr 6, 2012)

bump,bamp, bemp,bimp,bomp,bymp....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 20, 2012)

bumping up


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 21, 2012)

Blackonyx on YouTube did a video on how to do these exact twists and had the info on what site to buy the hair on. It was a very informative video and the twists were gorgeous. 

I'd like to try them but I'm still kinda nervous and plus I could not find anywhere on that site that said how long the hair was. I need it to be long cuz my hair is long.

Oh and they are called havanna twist extensions.  I would provide links but I'm on my phone. The site to get the hair is fingercomber.bigcartel.com. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## finickyone (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad I clicked on this thread. I made a post last night asking about the havanna twist. I want to do them on my 11 yr old daughter. I watched blackonyx video & it seems to be really simple.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 29, 2012)

I want to try this with marley hair because the hair from fingercomber.bigcartel.com. is too high.

There are a few more tutorials on youtube now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6O0gKvUpAE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qbdM08JZ0c


----------



## kupenda (Oct 29, 2012)

like Pokahontas said, everything you need can be found at www.fingercomber.com

naturalmanenyc
isawstars


----------



## Nayna (Nov 7, 2012)

I just ordered this hair.  Hopefully it comes ASAP.  My friend did it with both the fingercomber hair and the marley hair.  I liked the way it looked with the fingercomber hair.  It also lasted longer too.  She used the fingercomber hair twice over the course of maybe 2.5 months and the marley hair lasted roughly 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nayna said:


> I just ordered this hair.  Hopefully it comes ASAP.  My friend did it with both the fingercomber hair and the marley hair.  I liked the way it looked with the fingercomber hair.  It also lasted longer too.  She used the fingercomber hair twice over the course of maybe 2.5 months and the marley hair lasted roughly 3 or 4 weeks.



I ended up ordering from Fingercomber I think it came in 4 days, the Marley hair I found was too rough.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF


----------



## Nayna (Nov 16, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> I ended up ordering from Fingercomber I think it came in 4 days, the Marley hair I found was too rough.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF




I installed it last night.  It's so lightweight!  I did it long so they are about waistlength and I love em.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nayna said:


> I installed it last night.  It's so lightweight!  I did it long so they are about waistlength and I love em.



Oh that's good, I plan to install mine next weekend.  I opened a pack to see if I could tolerate it, it is lightweight.  How long do u plan to keep them in?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF


----------



## Nayna (Nov 16, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> Oh that's good, I plan to install mine next weekend.  I opened a pack to see if I could tolerate it, it is lightweight.  How long do u plan to keep them in?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF




Christmas.  I'll take it out so I can rock my hair for New Years and then reinstall them afterwards.  I used 4 packs and had no hair leftover.  How long do you plan on keeping them?


----------



## JFemme (Nov 16, 2012)

Nayna said:


> I installed it last night.  It's so lightweight!  I did it long so they are about waistlength and I love em.



Are these units bulk hair or wigs...

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Nayna (Nov 16, 2012)

JFemme bulk hair


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 16, 2012)

They remind me of Marley Twists.

This youtuber has a tutorial on how to do them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxp6tBdzs8Y&list=PL8158405C4C65DE34&index=56&feature=plpp_video


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nayna said:


> Christmas.  I'll take it out so I can rock my hair for New Years and then reinstall them afterwards.  I used 4 packs and had no hair leftover.  *How long do you plan on keeping them?*



I don't know yet, just gonna wing it.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 18, 2012)

Nayna 

Do you have pics? I was thinking about trying them but I want them longer. Waist length sounds good!


----------



## Nayna (Nov 19, 2012)

kupenda yea, I'm going to try and remember to upload them today


----------



## Nayna (Nov 19, 2012)

smh let me try this again


----------



## Nayna (Nov 19, 2012)

kupenda


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nayna you did a great job!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF


----------



## JFemme (Nov 19, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> Nayna you did a great job!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF



looks great, Nayna

It looks very natural...does it feel light...?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nayna how many strips per twist did you use? 3? 4?


----------



## Nayna (Nov 20, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> @Nayna how many strips per twist did you use? 3? 4?


 

I used 4 for each one


----------



## Nayna (Nov 20, 2012)

JFemme said:


> looks great, Nayna
> 
> It looks very natural...does it feel light...?


 

It's very light.  I was really surprised.  They are much lighter than Senegalese twists.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Super nice Nayna !


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 21, 2012)

I just put in a set of the marley twists







I guess I made the parts too small so it's hard to put into a ponytail/bun but it does look nice down


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess I'll be a copy cat. I will install mine this weekend.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 21, 2012)

Foxglove said:
			
		

> I just put in a set of the marley twists
> 
> I guess I made the parts too small so it's hard to put into a ponytail/bun but it does look nice down



Looks good! Foxglove you used marley hair?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 21, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Looks good! Foxglove you used marley hair?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



Thanks pookaloo83 
Yup I used marley hair


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 21, 2012)

Foxglove how many clumps per braid? You have a good size, but I _may_ want mine slightly bigger. Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 21, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Foxglove how many clumps per braid? You have a good size, but I _may_ want mine slightly bigger. Thanks!








2 clumps of this brand for each twist. That's how big the clumps were


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 22, 2012)

Foxglove said:
			
		

> I just put in a set of the marley twists
> 
> I guess I made the parts too small so it's hard to put into a ponytail/bun but it does look nice down



How many bags did you use


----------



## karlajamaica (Nov 23, 2012)

*Modified Havana Twists*

Hey Ladies,

I just installed my version of the twists.  I used Janet Collection afro-bulk hair and it took me between 2 and 3 hours to complete.

Mine are a bit less tidy, but I like them.  Note that my hair was straightened prior, but that was just because my hair happened to be straight.  I would have preferred to have my hair stretched but not fully straight.

Anywho, the hair came to a little under $30 (3 packs) and I didn't own a comb or hair ties so all told I spent $34.

I used the method that BlackOnyx uses on YouTube.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 23, 2012)

karlajamaica said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just installed my version of the twists.  I used Janet Collection afro-bulk hair and it took me between 2 and 3 hours to complete.
> 
> ...



karlajamaica I was looking for the braid pics. But I was looking right at them.  it looks just like your hair. I like it.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome Nayna and Foxglove

I love both heads! Gorgeous! I gotta get me some twists! Ugh


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 23, 2012)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> How many bags did you use



I used 7 bags


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry if this pic too big I'm trying to do this on my phone.  I have no idea why it's sideways.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using LHCF


----------

